# Anyone out there?



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys I was wondering if this form is still active??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Just waiting on you to come back! 🤙


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This place was the best!!!!!! 

I met so many awsome guys that I still talk to!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad you had a good time and are still in contact with each other. If any of them need help renewing or restarting their accounts let us know. 🤙


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Check here every day. Not much going on though.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hey there @hojoe happy to have you lurking about. The not much part is still pretty interesting though. Like I tell others "If you post it - they will come...."


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if this form is still active??
> [/QUOT


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

wyatt641 said:


> hey bro..I lurk here a couple times a month....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

got some of my best deals on t-jets on this site...met lots of guys from this site at the Indiana show..sat back and read the drama that was going on and the ones who got banned..all the while wondering how people could get so crazy over little boy toys..and also sadly saw and heard of the ones who went to slot car track in the sky..had guys tell me how to properly rebuild the t-jet chassis..made trades for things I needed...got great deals on parts and bodies and chassis as well.seems Facebook took the brunt of guys over to that format as it was easier to post pics and sell stuff without any hassles.time and things evolve..maybe due to the controversy over Facebook folks will come back...only time will tell..


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Joe65Skylark hope you start posting again myself & Hilltop still customizing & Tourmax in General is very active! Use Imgur for pic then copy here, preview post see pic then post. Always enjoyed following your post. Welcome back all!! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

wyatt641 said:


> got some of my best deals on t-jets on this site...met lots of guys from this site at the Indiana show..sat back and read the drama that was going on and the ones who got banned..all the while wondering how people could get so crazy over little boy toys..and also sadly saw and heard of the ones who went to slot car track in the sky..had guys tell me how to properly rebuild the t-jet chassis..made trades for things I needed...got great deals on parts and bodies and chassis as well.seems Facebook took the brunt of guys over to that format as it was easier to post pics and sell stuff without any hassles.time and things evolve..maybe due to the controversy over Facebook folks will come back...only time will tell..



Good to hear you enjoyed the site. I mostly hang out in the diecast forum but have had the chance to explore all the sections over the past few years. There are some definite gaps in the history here at HobbyTalk but it seems a similiar drama (and over moderation) really placed a toll everywhere across this site. VS-Admin has given us a new platform and a stable site now and hopefully a new long term home for a great future. Not quite the same home as before but still a place to come back to. Thanks for your on going support and posts especially!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

When you have the time here is a brief history on the original start up of what became HobbyTalk. Would love to hear more about the gaps and early days. And if you are still lurking about but cant get back in to the site under your old membership be sure to contact us at the bottom page or start a new avatar and let us know who you were!









Epilogue 1: The Thing That Would Not Die


It has been more than 17 years ago now that this article by Michael Warshaw was published at Inc. https://www.inc.com/magazine/20000315/17875.html It is a long read, but an interesting one. In some ways nothing has changed at all and in others - from a 17 year perspective - are rather...




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess that it is time to throw my 2¢ in. In general people are posting a lot less on slot BBs than they were a few years ago. I have checked on the statistics for a number of boards and while a lot of people are checking up on them the percentage of people that actually post anything has gone down a lot. A few diehards do the majority of the posts. I do not believe that the problem is that too many people have gotten out of the hobby. I speak to a major maker of silicone and urethane tires on a regular basis, for him making tires is a full-time job and he tells me that he is often barely able to keep up with his orders even though he has three people helping with the work. If the hobby is dying out why is he selling so many tires? 
One factor that occurred to me is that many people have switched from using computers with keyboards to touchscreen devices like tablets and smartphones. Posting a lengthy reply using the latter type of device can be a rather awkward business.
In any case BBs like this one need to be nurtured, so I encourage all of the folks out there to become active participants.


----------



## Firebirds (Sep 14, 2006)

Hard to believe I've been on HT since 2006. Took the plunge a few years back into full on slot car collecting and haven't looked back.i still collect die-cast but slots are the passion.
I hope this and other message boards can come back abit more.ive tried the Facebook groups and just don't get it. How do you find info on there? You don't. Advantage to message boards. Create topics on something and it can be searched or stickied in an info topic.
Always drop by here still on my daily surf.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what firebirds said. bye the way, I like firechickens too!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I dont really get facebook either - though I have an account and I think there is still a HobbyTalk page out there too.

I also dont check the phone and tablet interface as often as I should but I did go look today. It seems fairly direct to visit and look at things but I find typing anything there an awkward - all thumbs process as well.

One thing I would like to see VS Admin change is the main page titles so that the subforums dont show - only the main boards. Its not as obvious as it used to be that the other boards exist with the collectibles taking up the front page. Once you start scrolling down they are easy to access and work a lot smoother than they used too!


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

It is a fun hobby and like so many others here we were involved back in the 60s and 70s and then our interests changed. We got our drivers licence, girlfriends and full time jobs and the slot car racing got pushed aside. I was fortunate enough to box it up and put in the attic and now our 5 year old grandson has taken an interest in it so Grandpa is starting over again after 50 years. I look back at a lot of the older posts in these forums and appears to be a resurgance in the early 2000s that lasted for a few years. Hopefully it keeps growing now.
Take care stay safe and have a happy festive season.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Still check in now and again. Fortunate enough to run cars a number times a year with a group. Still make online purchases and check out eBay. Until Covid-19 hit, was getting to slot car shows. Watched the prices go up, but still looking for cars and parts.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Since I've cut way down on Facebook, I've been jumping between here and that other popular slot car forum, having a blast.

The internet is fun again...


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are using a regular computer you can go the the Hobby Talk forums main page and then navigate to the slot car section. You can bookmark the slot car section to go there directly in the future.


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

Your handle caught my eye; are you the same “Joe Skylark” marketing these cool whitewall & redline tires for old T-Jets? If so, thanks; these are great!


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

I haven't been here in a long, long time, but I'm BACK!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Rich Dumas said:


> If you are using a regular computer you can go the the Hobby Talk forums main page and then navigate to the slot car section. You can bookmark the slot car section to go there directly in the future.


I believe the terminology veries between brands, platforms and device types but you can also tap on 'follow forum' on other media devices....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Iphitsgotwheels said:


> I haven't been here in a long, long time, but I'm BACK!



Welcome back @lphitsgotwheels!

*(I though I had asked you guys to lock the gate after hours..... )*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

HT was THE place on the slot web around 2005 or so.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

are we having a resurgence?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If we stay with a separate power source for each lane - we should be okay! 🤙


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Mile Hi Kat said:


> Your handle caught my eye; are you the same “Joe Skylark” marketing these cool whitewall & redline tires for old T-Jets? If so, thanks; these are great!
> 
> View attachment 313444
> 
> View attachment 313445





Mile Hi Kat said:


> Your handle caught my eye; are you the same “Joe Skylark” marketing these cool whitewall & redline tires for old T-Jets? If so, thanks; these are great!
> 
> View attachment 313444
> 
> View attachment 313445


Yes he is .


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

1976Cordoba said:


> HT was THE place on the slot web around 2005 or so.


That was part of the first year as HobbyTalk. Was there other sites besides the Playing Mantis page before then?


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if this form is still active??


Yepper im here Joe. Hey wanted to let you know i decided to delete my FB account. No im not in trouble or hiding from anyone. I just feel with election outcome and how because u speak out about injustices ie fraud of elections etc that there are people can and have (not towards me) made accusations and peoples rights have been violated. Either by arrest or weapon confiscations. 
I dont need or want the drama so its best i leave . I also didnt like how fb was micro policing the pages because u didnt follow their beliefs. 
Ill miss everyone in the slot forums. Please put out there for me if anyone needs to contact me my email is [email protected]

Thanks 
George G Hower


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

George!

I never put the 2 together. While I haven't deleted my FB account, I have my finger on the button.

Shall we continue here?

RIch Sanders


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

So we've come full circle!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

only if people participate. those who never left are skeptical.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I never left but I took a break from here when everyone left for FB and I didn't follow.


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

A comment on slotnut’s remark about political profiling on FB: this is absolutely happening and has been for a while, and we can expect it will only get worse. No one should be surprised by it because this is what the technology enables; I work in the tech field and saw this coming decades ago which is why I have never had an account on FB or any of the other major antisocial media sites. I see evidence in the market of recently increased interest in slot cars, which is probably driven in part by all the lockdowns and social isolation, so hopefully there will be more lively discussions on HT in the near future. As for myself, I’m happy to be here.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

It's good to be back


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good to see guys coming back. now, if they will post and not just lurk.
anyone who says they have been here the whole time but haven't but haven't posted in two years really hasn't really been here at all.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sure is good to see all the faithful back here and posting regularly.


----------



## JohnStinson (Dec 8, 2020)

Mile Hi Kat said:


> Your handle caught my eye; are you the same “Joe Skylark” marketing these cool whitewall & redline tires for old T-Jets? If so, thanks; these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are a mix of rubber and silicon so they aren't like a silicon tire.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Im back here now. Happy to see your here joe.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

oh boy!


----------

